# le rendu (art)



## totor

amigos,

tengo algún problemita con esta palabra.

aquí va la frase:

*le néo-classicisme codifia de façon rigide le rendu des volumes et des surfaces.*
para más datos, les cuento que está hablando del trabajo de los grabadores.

yo sé que *rendu* es una realización gráfica, pero me da la impresión de que en esta frase está utilizada como sinónimo de *finissage* o *finition*.

según esa sensación mía, sería:

*el neoclasicismo codificó de manera rígida el acabado de los volúmenes y las superficies.*

o será:

*el neoclasicismo codificó de manera rígida la gráfica de los volúmenes y las superficies.*

ahora que lo pienso, me parece mejor la segunda.

¿a ustedes qué les parece?

besitos para todos.


----------



## Topie

bonjour, il me semble que dans le cas que vous citez, il ne s'agit pas de la réalisation graphique du projet mais bien plutôt de l'effet obtenu, de l'impression restituant une image du réel. Cela vous éclaire-t-il ?


----------



## Gévy

Hola Totor,

¿Y por qué no, simplemente: la expresión?

¿Se puede hablar de "captura" en fotografía? Si fuera así, quizás sería otra posibilidad para ti.

Besito..


----------



## kyoku

salut,

moi je pencherais plus pour la première option, en effet le rendu c'est bien le résultat final, donc "acabado " colle parfaitement. ou bien : aspecto final.

Un saludo


----------



## totor

dans ce cas-là, topie, il s'agirait de la première traduction, *acabado*, c'est à dire, un synonyme de *finition*. c'est ça ce que tu veux dire?

tu as ici une autre phrase avec le même mot:

*les contemporains furent sensibles à ses imperfections: ombres bouchées, rendu imparfait des nuances de gris*…

et je te remercie bien.


----------



## totor

je vois qu'il y a un consensus pour *finition-acabado*. et *expresión* c'est aussi une bonne possibilité.

merci topie, gévy et kioku.


----------



## Topie

Totor, 
acabado va sûrement mieux que gráficamais en fait il ne s'agit pas vraiment de la finition, un travail peut-être très bien fini et soigné et pourtant donner un "rendu" imparfait... Je me demande si "réalisme" n'est pas plus proche du sens de "rendu" dans ce cas ? Il s'agit davantage de *l'effet obtenu* que du travail et sa qualité. Peux-tu trouver un autre mot ?


----------



## eraluie

estoy de acuerda con Topie sobre l"effet rendu"..."le resultat obtenu"...despues, encontrar la palabra en español....?


----------



## totor

bueno, topie y eraluie, el *acabado* también puede ser imperfecto, si vamos al caso.

pero tal vez sí hay otra palabra, que es *resolución*. ¿qué les parece?


----------



## Helene13

Bonjour à tous,
deux suggestions: "representación" ou "traducción"...

Saludos,
H.


----------



## totor

ça me plaît *representación*.

merci hélène. je vais voir.


----------



## Anthos

Hola Totor:
lo mismo llego ya tarde, pero es que he encontrado un término arquitectónico que podría ir bien con el sentido de la frase:
"el neoclasicismo codificó de manera rígida la *disposición *de los volúmenes y las superficies".
Un saludo.


----------



## totor

agradezco tu aporte, anthos, pero me da la impresión de que *disposición* tiene un valor más espacial, y puede prestarse a confusión.

y no es nada tarde, porque todavía no está resuelta del todo la cuestión. sigo pensando en todas las posibilidades.


----------



## IsaSol

Hola Totor
Sé que ya se ha hablado mucho de la palabra *rendu*...llego un poco tarde! Pero queria decirte que *le rendu* tiene un sentido preciso en las artes ( sobre todo la pintura...tendra el mismo sentido supongo para las gravaduras/gravures).
Sigo en frances porque me sale mejor:
En peinture figurative, *le rendu est "la qualité expressive de l'exécution"* , DIXIT mon vieux Larousse illustré qui a quelques heures de vol !
_Exemple_: tableau figuratif qui représente des personnages, on parlera *du rendu* des chairs, ou *du rendu* des visages.
Si on n'est pas un spécialiste, on peut parler de l'effet obtenu, ou qq chose comme ça.
Voilà, espero haberte ayudado un poco mas...
Hasta la proxima !


----------



## totor

IsaSol said:


> Sé que ya se ha hablado mucho de la palabra *rendu*...llego un poco tarde!



J'arrive bien plus tard que toi-même! 



IsaSol said:


> En peinture figurative, *le rendu est "la qualité expressive de l'exécution"* , DIXIT mon vieux Larousse illustré qui a quelques heures de vol !
> _Exemple_: tableau figuratif qui représente des personnages, on parlera *du rendu* des chairs, ou *du rendu* des visages.
> Si on n'est pas un spécialiste, on peut parler de l'effet obtenu, ou qq chose comme ça.
> Voilà, espero haberte ayudado un poco mas...



Je viens d'avoir un autre problème avec ce mot de *rendu* dont tu m'as donné l'explication parfaite, chère Isa.


----------



## AngieGM

Un  tel *souci de rendu* était rare.

Agradecería ayuda en la traducción de estas tres palabras pq no les veo el sentido ni viva ni muerta. Por si ayuda, el contexto es de arte pero no puedo dar mucho más.

Muchísimas gracias de antemano 

Angie


----------



## Sordello

*NUEVA PREGUNTA*​
No les parece que "rendu" pueda también traducirse como "producto", por ejemplo en "le rendu des apparences", el producto de las apariencias?

Saludos,

Sordello.


----------



## totor

Después de más de ocho años, me sigo peleando con esta palabra  .

En _Détruire la peinture_, Louis Marin dice:

_Comme l'a très bien montré […], la critique de […] s'effectue à partir d'une pratique expérimentale perceptive reposant sur le *rendu *de la perception visuelle elle-même, sur la sensation._

Parecería evidente que el sentido tiene que ver con lo que propusieron Topie, Gévy e Isa: efecto, expresión, calidad expresiva…


----------

